# Anyone live in the Little Rock AR. Area? Found 3 Beautiful GSD's looking for homes.



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

To make a long story short....I was snooping on Craigslist and found an add from a women who had been in a car accident who was looking for a home for FREE for her 3 GSD's. Absolutely beautiful dogs too!!! Its clear they have all been well taken care of, but the lady says she can no longer care for them the way they need to be taken care of. If it were me, I'd keep my dogs by my side in a rough time like this. But, I dont know her full story.
These three dogs wont leave my mind. They really were all long haired beauties. One sable, one black and cream and one red/black. I wish there was something I could do but coming here to see if anyone here that lived close by was able to do anything.

I really wish she would take her add off Craigslist. I know it can be a good thing but I think more common are some really bad stories with even worse outcomes.
I would like to email her but I dont know what to say or suggest to her.
Any suggestions from ya'll would be great!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Are we talking about this ad 
German Shepherds seek active family

She also posted in Nashville and Memphis. She posted them a few days ago for free, now it no longer says free and 1 ad even says she is working with a rescue other doesn't mention that. But I saw the ad a few days ago (it said free then) unless she is being REALLY picky would have thought they would found a home by now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would be REALLY picky!!! I would try to get them in long term foster if that was an option. I hope they find good places(free means the odds are against that...)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't see an issue with getting the word out via craigslist. As long as homes are carefully screened it makes no difference what site you use to advertise.

However, the odds are WAY stacked against her since she's nuts enough to try to keep all 3 together. It's hard enough to adopt out a pair, much less 3 adult GSD's.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG!!!!! That is the same add!!!
Hmmmm....makes me wonder now if the add is even legit.

The red/black one is sooooooooooooooo pretty though!!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's two Sables and a Black and Red. Beautiful dogs, hope they find good homes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonder if the breeders were contacted...But she is working with a rescue! Whew!



> Working with Save Our Shepherds Rescue to find them a home. Their adoption process, and price in on their website. All questions about the rescue can be answered here; Frequently Asked Questions - Save Our Shepherds - German Shepherd Rescue
> I was recently in a car accident and can no longer properly care for my dogs. They are used to daily exercise, and enrichment in their lives. With out it they are very bored. I will never again be able to take them on hikes, or runs. But thats what they need in their life.
> 
> All of them of UTD on shots, on HW prevention, and flea/tic All are obidiant, in-door pets.
> ...


----------

